# Aum And Ong



## gurtej khubbar (Nov 5, 2012)

Sat Sri akal

Can anyone please explain me the meaning of ong. There must be a reason as to why gurus used ong and not aum. Also what does ik signifies in ikongkar. And finally how does this differ to Aum. Thanks


----------



## prakash.s.bagga (Nov 5, 2012)

Ong or Om or Oan or Onum,these are some of pronunciation for a word
which is of utmost importance in most of the religions of Eastern part 
the word.
This word is created from A LETTER  "O" from Gurmukhi script along with indication of Sound matra as ng/m/an etc.

This word is Plural Number and it is very intresting to know its Single Number Word.
Here lies the significance of numerical number One along with this word.
My understanding is that this Numerical number along with word is to make the word Single Number as EKOng/Om/Oan. and Kaar is separate word .So the Pronunciation as two words should be as EKONG-Kaar so that its SINGLE WORD is EKKANKAAR.

Kaar is a word to convey the continuity of some effect.Kaar is denoted as a single line with slight curve but actually the line is with many curves denoting as WAVE FORM .

There is lot of confusion whether numerical number one should be taken as IK or EK
This needs a further discussion in the matter.

Prakash.S.Bagga


----------



## Ambarsaria (Nov 5, 2012)

gurtej khubbar said:


> Sat Sri akal
> 
> Can anyone please explain me the meaning of ong. There must be a reason as to why gurus used ong and not aum. Also what does ik signifies in ikongkar. And finally how does this differ to Aum. Thanks


gurtej khubbar ji you may want to review the following thread,

http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/gurmat-vichaar/37225-sri-guru-granth-sahib-review-ik.html

*Sri Guru Granth Sahib: Review of ੴ (Ik▫oaŉkār)*


Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## BhagatSingh (Nov 5, 2012)

gurtej khubbar said:


> Sat Sri akal
> 
> Can anyone please explain me the meaning of ong. There must be a reason as to why gurus used ong and not aum. Also what does ik signifies in ikongkar. And finally how does this differ to Aum. Thanks


Like Prakash ji said, there is no difference between the two. The only difference in in pronunciation and I think it comes from ignorance and distortion of the way it is actually pronounced which is with a *nasal m* sound. Not a nasal n, or a ng, or even an M, it is a nasal m. Now the difference between those sounds is subtle but it's there.

Why is it a nasal m and not the others? Because there is a Tippi ੰ there as in ਓਅੰ ਸਾਧ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਨਮਸਕਾਰੰ ॥ (the Hindi equivalent is Chandbindu). Both tippi and chandbindu are nasal m sounds, and both are there in the spellings of Om in Punjabi and Hindi. 

Btw nasal n sounds comes from Bindi ਂ, whilst nasal m comes from tippi  ੰ. Oan or On would be spelled like this: ਓਅਂ, which is incorrect. Ong is the worst, because in Punjabi we do have an 'ng' sound it's spelled like this: ਙ.

So that clears up Ong,Oan, On, and Om. the correct is Om where the m is nasal.

Why is it written as Aum sometimes? That's simply spelling out the _akshar_ and _matra_ in Hindi. 





There is the '3', the 'o' and the Chandbindu (the crescent moon and dot, above them). A u and m are the english equivalents of the above, the 3 o and chandbindu. In Punjabi if we were to do the same it would be Oam representing ਓ ਅ ੰ.


----------



## Luckysingh (Nov 5, 2012)

Very good answers by all.
I too wasn't sure about how to answer this or give any logical explanation!!
However, I do think it that it comes down to pronunciation and the dividing line set from there.


----------



## prakash.s.bagga (Nov 5, 2012)

It is important to observe that in Hindi script there is no separate exclusive letter 
for "O" as in Gurmukhi script. 
Therefore there is more claririty for Ong/Om written in Gurmukhi script.

Prakash.S.Bagga


----------

